# New comer



## AJelisa15 (Dec 14, 2020)

Hey guys, I'm Angie. I'm new to this whole forum thing. I'm just looking for a place to vent and occasionally seek some advice. I'm "newly" engaged and finding it really hard to handle this relationship all of a sudden. Ive had my share of **** ups and we've squashed that earlier this year, at least I think so. And since then I KNOW I've been working to make sure I don't go back to my old habits and behaviors but it's like hes picked that up x3 and I just don't know what to do anymore. Trying to talk to him feels like a drag!!


----------



## T.Andre (May 26, 2017)

Sounds like he has some unforgiveness to take care of . 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------

